# Iluvlilly's 2021 Kidding thread...



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey guy's!!
I have three goats that were with the buck for a few months. So far I know Pixie is bred, unsure about the other two. I will keep you posted on what happens with them.
First is Pixie. She is all Boer and my chunkiest one:lolgoat: She had twin boys last year, this year is her second time!






































Next is Snap. Unsure if she is bred, she miscarried/had preemies last time and the kids didn't make it. This will be her second time kidding also if she is bred! Also I should add that it looks like she has an udder but it's all hair.































Next up is Sunburst my dapple! This will be her second year too, last year she had twin girls! As far as I can tell she isn't uddering up.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls!
I love the first picture of Pixie she’s got attitude 
She’s looking quite preggo.
Snaps deep bodied so it’s hard to tell, and the picture of sunburst is too. They’re cuties though


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Pretty girls!
> I love the first picture of Pixie she's got attitude
> She's looking quite preggo.
> Snaps deep bodied so it's hard to tell, and the picture of sunburst is too. They're cuties though


Thank you! Oh yeah definitely has attitude:happygoat: 
They are cute...and they use it to their advantage:clever:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww your girls are adorable. Your second doe is like my Roan Pony. Big girl..cant tell if she is prego.or not! (doh) I understand the frustration! Good looking girls. Happy kidding!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Aww your girls are adorable. Your second doe is like my Roan Pony. Big girl..cant tell if she is prego.or not! (doh) I understand the frustration! Good looking girls. Happy kidding!


Thank you! Yeah there are just some goats that looooove making you wait for them to show or not! Goats(headsmash):heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girls! Can't wait to see some babys.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
Very nice looking girls!
Pixie doesn’t mind sharing the fact that she is PREGGO. :haha: But the other two like to be mysterious and keep you guessing! :what:onder: Well, I will place a guess. I bet Pixie has triplets sooner, Snap a single later on, and Sunburst twins later on.
Do we get to see the daddy too?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Beautiful girls! Can't wait to see some babys.


 Thank you!!



MadHouse said:


> How exciting!
> Very nice looking girls!
> Pixie doesn't mind sharing the fact that she is PREGGO. :haha: But the other two like to be mysterious and keep you guessing! :what:onder: Well, I will place a guess. I bet Pixie has triplets sooner, Snap a single later on, and Sunburst twins later on.
> Do we get to see the daddy too?


 Thank you! Lol no she doesn't:lolgoat:
Oops, forgot to get pics of the Daddy to be. I'll do that today!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice looking girls! Man, Pixie is a chunk! Any guess on her due date?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Nice looking girls! Man, Pixie is a chunk! Any guess on her due date?


Thank you! Well the buck was put in October 20th, so the earliest is around mid March?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I just checked my gestation chart and that would mean the earliest date would be the 18th of March.  So exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I just checked my gestation chart and that would mean the earliest date would be the 18th of March.  So exciting!


 Thanks for checking that


toth boer goats said:


> Nice does.


Thank you!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful girls! Some very cute kids are on the way!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Beautiful girls! Some very cute kids are on the way!


Thank you! I hope so!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is the Dad!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey guy's,
Pixie didn't eat this morning which is super abnormal for her. I took her for a walk hoping she would pee so I could check her ketones but she didn't pee. 
Her temp is normal at 102.1. I offered her some more oats this afternoon but she acted like she was hungry but didn't eat. She isn't really sluggish just acting different, she still has the energy to bang against boards at the other goats across from her. I also gave her some Probios.
Anything else i should do? Is it to early for pregnancy toxemia? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Powerstroke turned out so nice looking!

I don't have advice about possible pregnancy toxemia, but I will tag some people.
@happybleats @GoofyGoat @HoosierShadow 
I hope you figure out what's wrong and she straightens out again! :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex and some form of energy wouldnt hurt. I like 50/50 molasses and water, some do Magic and other Propolyn glycol.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Powerstroke turned out so nice looking!
> 
> I don't have advice about possible pregnancy toxemia, but I will tag some people.
> @happybleats @GoofyGoat @HoosierShadow
> I hope you figure out what's wrong and she straightens out again! :hug:


thank you! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

happybleats said:


> B complex and some form of energy wouldnt hurt. I like 50/50 molasses and water, some do Magic and other Propolyn glycol.


i have Vitamin B Complex 150 will that work? Is it SQ or oral? Sorry for the dumb questions just want to make sure I do it right!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Is what you have oral or injectable? If it's injectable, SQ is what you want to do. Also, there are no dumb questions.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Is what you have oral or injectable? If it's injectable, SQ is what you want to do. Also, there are no dumb questions.


okay I found it on the bottle! Thanks!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup..I agree..sub q if injectable is good. Oral b has little effect


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Yup..I agree..sub q is good.


Do I just give it to her once?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would do Once a day until she back to her old self.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you have ketone strips? Can you keep checking just to make sure it’s toxemia or not.
I’m wondering if she’s hurting because of the banging, if that’s not a normal behavior. Is she bloated at all is her left side higher than her spine?
When’s she due?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Do you have ketone strips? Can you keep checking just to make sure it's toxemia or not.
> I'm wondering if she's hurting because of the banging, if that's not a normal behavior. Is she bloated at all is her left side higher than her spine?
> When's she due?


Yes I do have ketone strips, I took her for a walk hoping she would pee but no luck. I will try again. The banging she does is normal. Not sure if she's bloated, just looks really preggo. I can get a pic.
March 18th at the earliest.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I was just checking because I had a preggo who started banging because she cut her Under belly on something and was hurting....
I’d keep trying to get her ketones checked. I hope it’s nothing and she’s just feeling a bit sluggish from being preggo. Maybe the kids are just pressing on her innards and she’s uncomfortable. 
You’re doing great noticing thing quickly and getting a jump on things...
I hope y’all are warm enough, I know you’re in a frigid part of the country.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you so much GG:hug: I tried again to check her ketones but that was a no go. We gave her the B complex and that. She ate a little bit of her oats tonight. She is really munching on her hay so that's a good sign! 
And I checked her belly and you were right, her left side is a little above her spine and the right side is a lil lower then the left. 
It is very cold here in the single digits and at night it get's into the negatives thank goodness that they have a bunch more buddies in the bran to help keep them warm, I also spread a thing of straw for them to snuggle in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All have great advice.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So this morning she is still acting the same, but good news she ate some of her oats...I had to put a little corn in with them though. And she is eating hay!
Today I will keep trying to check her ketones.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

According to the test strip she is negative for ketones(thumbup)
She still doesn't really want to eat her oats, just a little bit of corn. She grinds her teeth now and then too? She usually is standing in the corner. What else could I do/check for her?
Edit: I will give her another thing of Vitamin B, and more molasses and water.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would dark beer drench her. It will settle her rumen, and calm her down. The beer is flat and dark so mostly yeast. Nothing to.hurt the wee ones.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I would dark beer drench her. It will settle her rumen, and calm her down. The beer is flat and dark so mostly yeast. Nothing to.hurt the wee ones.


I don't have dark beer at the moment, will yogurt work? Thank you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yogurt will help the rumen. Yes. No calming affect though. But Im sure it will make her tummy feel better.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I don’t often recommend baking soda but this time I will, take out a small bowl and let her lick it for a couple minutes. 
Acidosis is a symptom of ketosis so a small amount of baking soda a couple times a day won’t hurt for a couple days.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I don't often recommend baking soda but this time I will, take out a small bowl and let her lick it for a couple minutes.
> Acidosis is a symptom of ketosis so a small amount of baking soda a couple times a day won't hurt for a couple days.


Okay I will do that!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well she is showing her attitude plenty today, she will pick the corn out of her oats then dump the oats out(headsmash) At this point I'm confused:what:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Pixie doing now?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry I didn't update you guy'sops2:

She is doing much better, and is like 99.99% herself! I think she was bloated because now her belly is a little smaller than before.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, so good to hear! (highfive)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.

Glad to hear that.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Just a little :update:...Sunburst and Snap have little (and cute) udders now:clapping: So they are all bred...and now I'm just :waiting:
Pixie is 100% back to her normal sassy self:heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! So exciting!:coolmoves: I love their cute little udders.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh yay! Congrats to you (and Powerstroke) on all girls being bred!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! So exciting!:coolmoves: I love their cute little udders.


Yeah!


MadHouse said:


> Oh yay! Congrats to you (and Powerstroke) on all girls being bred!


Thank you!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fantastic! I’ll bet you’re so excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woot.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Fantastic! I'll bet you're so excited


I am(dance)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

All the girls are doing super good! Only 14 days until their first due date from when they were exposed to the buckmgdance)
Will try to get updated pictures soon.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! :coolmoves:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! You’re so close! I can’t wait to see the babies


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> So exciting! :coolmoves:


I know, the wait is just so hard(headsmash)


GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! You're so close! I can't wait to see the babies


I'm really excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You go girls!!:coolmoves::clapping::7up:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thursday and Friday Snap was acting off, just standing in the corner by herself. 
So Friday I gave her some Probios, then she didn't eat Saturday morning so she got more probios and Vitamin B complex. I tried checking her ketones but she wouldn't pee and her temp was normal. Luckily she is back to eating again! So just a little scare of the week, and of course I had to leave Saturday. But i'm back now and we are all good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good catch! Glad things are better!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s a relief that she is back to normal! :goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Good work.


Thank you!



GoofyGoat said:


> Good catch! Glad things are better!


Thank you!!


MadHouse said:


> That's a relief that she is back to normal! :goodjob:


Yeah I was super happy! Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Pixie:














Sunburst (her teats are a little wonky)















Snap


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Snap is definitely uncomfortable and likes to stop eating now and then 
She is like "I'm so over this(headsmash)"


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Poor Snap, those babies will come out soon. 

They all are looking good! (thumbup) How many do you think Pixie's got? She looks huge!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I hope they do!:heehee:
Thanks! I think three, but not positive!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re looking good! Yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Pixie looks like she could kid real soon! Man, is she big!
They all look great!
Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> They're looking good! Yay!


Thank you!! I'm getting excited!


MadHouse said:


> Pixie looks like she could kid real soon! Man, is she big!
> They all look great!
> Good luck!


Lol yeah she is! Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are your girls doing today?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> How are your girls doing today?


Really good, Snap is acting off again today:imok: Thanks for asking!!
I can't wait till they have lil ones!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Snap acting? 
You can always give Vitamin B complex sq, and probios. Maybe check her ketones if you can.
Good luck, I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Snap acting?
> You can always give Vitamin B complex sq, and probios. Maybe check her ketones if you can.
> Good luck, I hope she is better soon!


She likes to stand in the corner by herself, and she doesn't like to go on the stand anymore. She will eat but you can tell she is definitely uncomfortable. Thanks, I will try those things:hug:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just looked at the first page of your thread. Earliest day you have them for is March 18. That’s coming up soon!!!!
Good luck with all of them!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I just looked at the first page of your thread. Earliest day you have them for is March 18. That's coming up soon!!!!
> Good luck with all of them!


Yeah only 5 days+!!! I'm super excited(dance) Thanks!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well???? Pictures??? Wheres my wide load gonna waddle to have wee one pictures? Its getting closer !


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:up: :waiting:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well???? Pictures??? Wheres my wide load gonna waddle to have wee one pictures? Its getting closer !


:heehee: I'll work on getting you guy's pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here you go!!!
So first is Pixie, in her udder picture her legs were quite a way's apart. Do you guy's think she is close? It snowed quite a bit today and it's windy....






























Sunburst:





















Next we have Snap:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Pixie definately looks closer than the other 2. Specially with that little bit of discharge showing.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Pixie definately looks closer than the other 2. Specially with that little bit of discharge showing.


That's what I thought too, Sunburst definitely has awhile to go yet, how close do you think Pixie is?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would be watching/ checking on her about every 2 hours. Have you checked her ligaments? How loose is her tail head?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I would be watching/ checking on her about every 2 hours. Have you checked her ligaments? How loose is her tail head?


Okay that's kind of what I was thinking too, thanks! Yeah but I'm horrible at telling what they are like. When I checked her tail head it was pretty loose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If I can put my fingers around that tail head, usually within 24 hours. Has she been going off by herself? Pawing the ground , laying down, atanding up?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If I can put my fingers around that tail head, usually within 24 hours. Has she been going off by herself? Pawing the ground , laying down, atanding up?


She has been acting normal, eating fine, she has been more moody though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you notice her attitude/ personality changeing. I would keep my eye on her. Mine get.lovey dovey towards me. They know Im there to help. Then afterwards, im a babysitter. ..lol lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If you notice her attitude/ personality changeing. I would keep my eye on her. Mine get.lovey dovey towards me. They know Im there to help. Then afterwards, im a babysitter. ..lol lol


Lol:lolgoat:
I just went out and checked on her, she was standing and eating hay. The sides of her tail are like sunken in. No amberish goo but I will keep checking on her just to be on the safe side! The low for tonight is 28 so if she decides to go now it would be perfect for her "code of honor"


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With my does...I know when the nose & hooves are presented in the amber goo..(dance)(rofl)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> With my does...I know when the nose & hooves are presented in the amber goo..(dance)(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Pixies’s udder looks tight to me. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Pixies's udder looks tight to me.
> Good luck!!!


I think it get even tighter overnight!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well still nothing suspicious from her yet:bonk: went out to check her a few times and she was so zonked out she didn't even open her eyes. So I'll keep a close eye on her and hope for the best! Also she has some discharge that looked like the same as on the picture


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all goes well!!
Hoping for cute baby goat pictures soon!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I hope all goes well!!
> Hoping for cute baby goat pictures soon!


Thanks!! I am too!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So I watched a video this morning and she said that when the sides of her tail are kind of like sunken in she should go in 12 hours? Is this true? Or only sometimes true?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> So I watched a video this morning and she said that when the sides of her tail are kind of like sunken in she should go in 12 hours? Is this true? Or only sometimes true?[/QUOTE
> :ahh::shrug::reading::waitingpunch) (pray):imok:
> It sounds you are at that stage now:up:
> Watching, Wondering, and wanting it to happen already!!!
> ...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Every doe is different. Thats on average. How is she doing? Anymore goo? Any pawing, getting up & down?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes @MadHouse that is exactly how i feel right now!! Im hoping for that too!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Every doe is different. Thats on average. How is she doing? Anymore goo? Any pawing, getting up & down?


She's doing good, acting like this is just another day, yeah a little more goo but no change in color. No pawing or anything


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I still think she can fill her udder some more, I’d say in about 3 days is my guess.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh, I hope you get babies soon! How are your temps at night coming up?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh, I hope you get babies soon! How are your temps at night coming up?


Tonight the low is 30, tomorrow is 36 at night, the next day is 27, then it goes up to 40s at night.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well that's not too bad. Sounds like my weather when Prim was about to kid. Hopefully she'll wait for the 40 degree temps like Prim did if she's going to kid at nighttime.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Well that's not too bad. Sounds like my weather when Prim was about to kid. Hopefully she'll wait for the 40 degree temps like Prim did if she's going to kid at nighttime.


I'm hoping she waits for that too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any changes this morning?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Any changes this morning?


Not with my does, but my Mom's doe had quads and we were out there like a couple hours helping them get going.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to your mom and her doe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And where are the pictures?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations to your mom and her doe!


She said thank you!


Tanya said:


> And where are the pictures?


Coming soon!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any babies yet? How is Pixie doing?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Any babies yet? How is Pixie doing?


Well today I'm on babysitting duty...for my Mom's goats:imok: Pixie is doing good, acting like nothing is even happening(doh) how much longer will this go on(headsmash):readingpunch):waiting:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations to your mom and her doe!





Tanya said:


> And where are the pictures?


I added my Mom's does kids on the 2021 kidding tally!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

This is Pixie's udder today:









And here is a few goofy pics of them today::


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So she is still cooking them!
C’mon Pixie, we wanna see those cute kids!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> So she is still cooking them!
> C'mon Pixie, we wanna see those cute kids!


I think rice boils quicker than she will:bonk::heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its like choclate mousse...low heat...slowly work with the mixture...then...Wait for it... lol lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its like choclate mousse...low heat...slowly work with the mixture...then...Wait for it... lol lol


So the result will be equally wonderful!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its like choclate mousse...low heat...slowly work with the mixture...then...Wait for it... lol lol





MadHouse said:


> So the result will be equally wonderful!


:heehee:Exactly!!!:clever:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Pixie doing? And the others?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Pixie doing? And the others?


They are doing awesome! Still holding the hostages:imok: Snap isn't handling it super well ( I can't blame her) she likes to lay out and sleep, as long as she eats im okay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well we have good news(dance) I went out this morning and Pixie's teats were like fingers and she uddered up quite a bit and she goes off by herself too. I think today is the day!! No discharge yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Pixie, go!!!:coolmoves:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

C’mon Pixie!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Pixie


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WE HAVE BABIES(dance):coolmovescheers)(highfive)(woot)

Went out at 11:00 to bottle feed my Mom's baby and JUST had one, little while later came another...then another! All boys! They are so darn cute:cooldude:
Will get you guy's pictures soon!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaawwww congratulations


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Aaawwww congratulations


Thank you!! I'm so happy I could almost cry!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Not the best pics but i think you will het the just of them.























Fun fact, today is actually Sunburst's birthday!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yayyy! Congratulations!!!
:birthday1: To the cute newcomers and Sunburst!!!
Enjoy the happiness!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yayyy! Congratulations!!!
> :birthday1: To the cute newcomers and Sunburst!!!
> Enjoy the happiness!!!


Thank you!!!:hug: I'm so happy that they are alive and healthy and going good:clapping:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Thank you!!!:hug: I'm so happy that they are alive and healthy and going good:clapping:


Me too!!!!:squish:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! Yay! Congratulations they’re adorable!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They are adorable, congrats.


Thank you!😊


GoofyGoat said:


> Aww! Yay! Congratulations they’re adorable!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well I unfortunately do not have a good do not have good news I lost a buckling today, and Pixie has mastitis in one quarter.
Went to the vet and he gave us some penicillin and said to give her nuflor and dexamethasone as well, so we did that.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! I’m so sorry! poor Pixie!
im glad you got the vet involved though, hopefully you’ll get the mastitis cleared up quickly.
hang in there! ((HUG))


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear that! 😐 So good you went to the vet right away. 👍 
Sending healing thoughts for Pixie. 💜


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh Im so sorry for your loss. Im glad you are working with a vet. I do hope Pixie is better. How are you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry that happened, hope things get better soon.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry! poor Pixie!
> im glad you got the vet involved though, hopefully you’ll get the mastitis cleared up quickly.
> hang in there! ((HUG))


I am too, yeah hopefully. 
Thanks!!🤗


MadHouse said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that! 😐 So good you went to the vet right away. 👍
> Sending healing thoughts for Pixie. 💜


Thank you she needs them right now.🤗


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh Im so sorry for your loss. Im glad you are working with a vet. I do hope Pixie is better. How are you?


Thank you so much, your guys' support is most comforting! Not the best, this year has not been good for my kidding season or my mom's. 


toth boer goats said:


> I am very sorry that happened, hope things get better soon.


Thank you pam!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sunburst had a single buckling Kind of big, so glad she had it one her own! Will get pictures!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So today her udder is cold, but her temp is down too 101.7. Yesterday it was 104.6
She got Vitamin b complex for appetite, Nuflor for mastitis, Dexamethasone for swelling, and pencillin. She has been drinking water, not eating very well tho. Just giving you guy's an update.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Sunburst had a single buckling Kind of big, so glad she had it one her own! Will get pictures!


Congratulations! 
Wishing for your kidding season to only get better now, and your mom’s!
Looking forward to seeing Sunburst’s baby! 💜 
How are Pixie’s boys doing? Do they share one side or do you supplement with a bottle?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!
> Wishing for your kidding season to only get better now, and your mom’s!
> Looking forward to seeing Sunburst’s baby! 💜
> How are Pixie’s boys doing? Do they share one side or do you supplement with a bottle?


They are doing good, not sure what to do either supplement them or let them nurse? Her one side is basically nothing the other side is large and cold.
The vet said the best thing we have going for us that they are nursing her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I have not have this happen to me, but I always read to weigh the kids and see if they are gaining. Then you know if they get enough. Are you milking her mastitis side out?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I have not have this happen to me, but I always read to weigh the kids and see if they are gaining. Then you know if they get enough. Are you milking her mastitis side out?


Good thought, thanks! I am milking it out, the kids are trying to nurse as well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You’re doing great! Give Pixie 3-4 vitamin c gummies or chewables daily, it really helps a lot. (Hugs)
Cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> You’re doing great! Give Pixie 3-4 vitamin c gummies or chewables daily, it really helps a lot. (Hugs)
> Cant wait for the pictures!


We have zinc and vitamin c chewables, will that work?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

This is what we have:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Just went out to check on Pixie, her one good quarter has nothing coming out. The other quarter that has mastitis in it is bloody. The kids are nursing quite a bit, I may end up supplementing them so I don't loose them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, those will work until you can get just vitamin c.
id start supplementping them now so they will take the bottle if you have to pull them off.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

we also have these:
they aren't chewables though..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the Big Buckling! Im looking forward to seeing his pictures!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That vitamin c can be crushed and put in a syringe in water and drench her.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Congrats on the Big Buckling! Im looking forward to seeing his pictures!


They are coming tonight!!


Moers kiko boars said:


> That vitamin c can be crushed and put in a syringe in water and drench her.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here are pictures of Sunbursts' buckling! Not the best pictures but I will try to get better ones soon. He might not look huge, but too me he is a chunk!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Pixie is doing better, the kids will nurse but aren't getting anything so I am bottle feeding them, I'm pretty sure she won't be a mama again but I would love to be proven wrong. She ate some hay tonight.. drank 💦 and ate some 🌽 with oats. 
This is what her quarter with mastitis looks like:








Her other quarter isn't even visible and has nothing in it.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That vitamin c can be crushed and put in a syringe in water and drench her.


Did it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a nice looking Buckling. What foes he weigh? Im so sorry her udder got mastitus. Im sure you will be great a bottle feeding. Im sure they are hungry!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hes a nice looking Buckling. What foes he weigh? Im so sorry her udder got mastitus. Im sure you will be great a bottle feeding. Im sure they are hungry!


I haven't weighed him yet. Thank you, yes very hungry. What do you think will end up happening to her udder? @Damfino @Goats Rock @CaramelKittey


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have not had mastitus in any of my does. So I cant help you. There are alot of Dairy people that can help you. Im sorry..but if I havent dealt with it..I dont want to guess or give you false info.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have not had mastitus in any of my does. So I cant help you. There are alot of Dairy people that can help you. Im sorry..but if I havent dealt with it..I dont want to guess or give you false info.


Okay that's fine, I'm glad you have never had it in your herd


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Here are pictures of Sunbursts' buckling! Not the best pictures but I will try to get better ones soon. He might not look huge, but too me he is a chunk!
> View attachment 205999
> View attachment 206000


Aww, he is cute and yes, a chunk!
How is Sunburst doing?
Poor Pixie, I hope she feels better soon!
Sounds like her kids have taken to the bottle ok?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Aww, he is cute and yes, a chunk!
> How is Sunburst doing?
> Poor Pixie, I hope she feels better soon!
> Sounds like her kids have taken to the bottle ok?


Sunburst is doing great!
I hope so too, yep her kids love the bottle but will still nurse mama so that's good.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well Pixie is feeling a bit better today, she ate more. Her udder is huge and I can't even strip her out anymore and if I can it's all bloody. At this point I just really want her to make it, I know she will never nurse again...😟


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, you need some advice from dairy people for Pixie. I have not had to deal with mastitis.
@happybleats @GoofyGoat @ksalvagno @Damfino


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I did some research... very warm compresses, like a wet warm dishtowel and massage with peppermint oil in some carrier oil to work the congested udder. They all say it is hard work and make take a lot of massaging. And keep giving Vitamin C.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> I did some research... very warm compresses, like a wet warm dishtowel and massage with peppermint oil in some carrier oil to work the congested udder. They all say it is hard work and make take a lot of massaging. And keep giving Vitamin C.


Great advice! Peppermint is a hot oil so only a couple drops. Really warm compresses for 15 minutes before and after milking...Milk out every drop as often as you can. Make sure you’re very careful to clean the udder and especially the teat before and after you milk. 1500-3000mg Vitamin c a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh boy..im sorry shes struggling. As Madhouse said...its a lot of work..very warm compresses..massage, knead and milk repeat. Use a good balm. Get it empty and infuse with Today mastitis treatment. There is also a product called MastoBlast. It's an oral homeopathic treatment which can help her fight this. Vit c, fresh raw garlic all help support her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh poor girl. I am so sorry to hear she is struggling.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I did some research... very warm compresses, like a wet warm dishtowel and massage with peppermint oil in some carrier oil to work the congested udder. They all say it is hard work and make take a lot of massaging. And keep giving Vitamin C.


Thank you so much!🤗


GoofyGoat said:


> Great advice! Peppermint is a hot oil so only a couple drops. Really warm compresses for 15 minutes before and after milking...Milk out every drop as often as you can. Make sure you’re very careful to clean the udder and especially the teat before and after you milk. 1500-3000mg Vitamin c a day.


Alight thank you! We have a peppermint udder balm that I think will work perfect!


happybleats said:


> Oh boy..im sorry shes struggling. As Madhouse said...its a lot of work..very warm compresses..massage, knead and milk repeat. Use a good balm. Get it empty and infuse with Today mastitis treatment. There is also a product called MastoBlast. It's an oral homeopathic treatment which can help her fight this. Vit c, fresh raw garlic all help support her.


Thank you so much Cathy! The vet said that if I did inject Today or something the kids would just suck it all out...


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you all so much! Your help and suggestions have helped me so much You guy's are the best!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can tape the teats off but she has to have medication infused to work. Pull the kids if needed. Injectable antibiotics do not reach the udder..has to be infused. Need to get her started asap before she gets worse. You got this!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

happybleats said:


> You can tape the teats off but she has to have medication infused to work. Pull the kids if needed. Injectable antibiotics do not reach the udder..has to be infused. Need to get her started asap before she gets worse. You got this!!


Will something like this work? Hanfords US Vet Masti - Clear Mastitis Penicillin - 11893094 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well she has gangrenous....went to the vet and am giving her what he suggested. He said that if I gave her anything in her udder it wouldn't help. So now we hope for the best. I know her one quarter will fall off, and that I need to keep her pen clean so it doesn't effect anything else. Anything else I should know?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an ordeal, hope things get bette soon.
So sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh no! So very sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sadly the vet is correct, I am so sorry. Hope she gets through this.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> What an ordeal, hope things get bette soon.
> So sorry you are dealing with this.





toth boer goats said:


> Sadly the vet is correct, I am so sorry. Hope she gets through this.


Thank you so much! I believe she has a good chance (could be wrong), she is a very strong 🐐


CountyLineAcres said:


> Oh no! So very sorry.


Thank you! I'm trying to stay in good spirit for her and my sake.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear that! I just hope the meds keep her pain in check. Sorry, I have no advice. 😞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Thank you so much! I believe she has a good chance (could be wrong), she is a very strong 🐐
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying to stay in good spirit for her and my sake.


You are such a trooper! I love your good attitude! I believe she has a good chance because of you!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I am so sorry to hear that! I just hope the meds keep her pain in check. Sorry, I have no advice. 😞


That's okay, your support is just as good!


MadHouse said:


> You are such a trooper! I love your good attitude! I believe she has a good chance because of you!


Awe thank you so much!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry. Prayers for you and your doe. I hope it’s not too traumatic and she gets through this ok.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry. Prayers for you and your doe. I hope it’s not too traumatic and she gets through this ok.


Thank you, I hope so too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh no! Poor Pixie! I'm so sorry she's going through this. ((Hugs!)) I can't believe I only saw this now. (Stupid site unsubscribing me to threads) 

That little buckling does look like a chunk. How are they rest of your girls doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending you prayers for healing. You have a great attitude and strong spirit. Keep it up!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh no! Poor Pixie! I'm so sorry she's going through this. ((Hugs!)) I can't believe I only saw this now. (Stupid site unsubscribing me to threads)
> 
> That little buckling does look like a chunk. How are they rest of your girls doing?


Thank you🤗
They are doing fantastic!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Sending you prayers for healing. You have a great attitude and strong spirit. Keep it up!


Thank you Moers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hugs.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well I think (not positive) that Snap will kid today. She really bagged up and her vulva is puffier than normal also her ligs are softer!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Good luck Snap!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Come on Snap, make it snappy! 😄


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Come on Snap, make it snappy! 😄


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Nothing has changed yet...gotta love doe code of honor!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WE HAVE BABIES!!!!! Snap had triplets this afternoon Two girls and a boy! I will get you guy's pictures in the morning!!
The first one was breech so I tried to help her but she didn't want that and she ended up just pushing her out the second one she got by herself but the third came out with just his head...we got it though.
They are all doing very good and nursing!!😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Great job negotiating the hostage release! I can't wait to see the pictures. 😃


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on great assistance and healthy kids! Good job!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We want PICTURES PLEASE!!! Cant wait to see the 3 Amigos!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay here is the buckling:















Here are the doelings:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! Great job negotiating the hostage release! I can't wait to see the pictures. 😃


Thanks!


MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on great assistance and healthy kids! Good job!


Thank you!!


Moers kiko boars said:


> We want PICTURES PLEASE!!! Cant wait to see the 3 Amigos!


 Your pictures are posted🤪


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute! 💜 I am so glad it went well for Snap and you were there to help!
I noticed you have got quite a few black traditional goats now! 😉


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Very cute! 💜 I am so glad it went well for Snap and you were there to help!
> I noticed you have got quite a few black traditional goats now! 😉


Yes I do😊


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is a picture of Sunburst's boy (Vinny):








And this is Pixie's boy's (Brodie and Codie):


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All very cute! Are Snaps kids smaller than the other, since she is part pygmy?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> So cute! Congrats!


Thank you


MadHouse said:


> All very cute! Are Snaps kids smaller than the other, since she is part pygmy?


Yes I think so!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay, a big congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I Love love love ALL THOSE BABIES! 😍 😍 😍 🥰 🥰 🥰 🥰 💖  💖 💖 💖 💖 😍


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I Love love love ALL THOSE BABIES! 😍 😍 😍 🥰 🥰 🥰 🥰 💖  💖 💖 💖 💖 😍


 I do too!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I have on of the best report's y'all!!!!!
All of the babies are doing amazing🥰 Pixie is doing a lot better too, she actually went up to the hay feeder by herself (before i had to put hay in front of her) she even was fighting with the year old does (they are separated with boards) this just makes me so happy😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh that's great news! 👊 Thanks for the update!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! So good to hear! 👍


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, that certainly is a good report. Good work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that's great news! 👊 Thanks for the update!


No problem, I was happy to give you guy's one!


MadHouse said:


> Yay! So good to hear! 👍


Yeah!


NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, that certainly is a good report. Good work.


Thank you Sandra!


toth boer goats said:


>


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So UDDERLY happy for you & Pixie🤣😂 yuk! Yuk!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

😆


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Everybody is doing super good and Vinny, Brodie, and Codie have started their cocci prevention today! 
Vinny weighed 23lbs.
Brodie weighed 20lbs.
Codie weighed 14lbs.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds as if the little ones are doing well and growing nicely. They look like they have doubled in size compared to the photographs first posted of them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job growing, you guys!!
How is Pixie?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Great job growing, you guys!!
> How is Pixie?


Pixie is doing super well. Her quarter with the gangrenous mastitis is still intact but looks horrible. Her other quarter is producing some milk for her babies too!! I'm amazed that she still lets Brodie and Codie nurse her even though they are getting milk from another mom. I decided to take her off penicillin because she had so many shots she was like a oin cushion


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, I’m glad she is doing so well! Now that you took her off the penicillin you have to really watch her to see if the infection comes back.
By “ another mom” you mean you, the bottle mom 🥰? Or did one of the other moms adopt them?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Oh, I’m glad she is doing so well! Now that you took her off the penicillin you have to really watch her to see if the infection comes back.
> By “ another mom” you mean you, the bottle mom 🥰? Or did one of the other moms adopt them?


Well Codie is bottle fed with whole milk and Brodie is nursing Sunburst!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long have you been doing the penicillin? You don't want to quit too early with such a serious infection.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> How long have you been doing the penicillin? You don't want to quit too early with such a serious infection.


Since March 23rd...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so cool that Sunburst lets him drink!! 😎


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How are all your kids doing? Is Pixie doing any better?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well one of the kids wouldn't take his bottle tonight and his belly is a lot bigger than the other babies, I gave him Probios but am thinking he is constipated. Pixie is doing good but her udder still looks very unhealthy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

These kids sure like to keep us on our toes. Thanks for the update.🙂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope the little guy gets pooping soon, or whatever it is he needs.
@happybleats had posted an enema recipe somewhere recently, if you search it with her name, you’ll find it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Soapy water enema is all you need.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yeah they


MellonFriend said:


> These kids sure like to keep us on our toes. Thanks for the update.🙂


Yeah they sure do! No problem, I'm hoping to get pictures of them for you guy's soon!


MadHouse said:


> I hope the little guy gets pooping soon, or whatever it is he needs.
> @happybleats had posted an enema recipe somewhere recently, if you search it with her name, you’ll find it.


He seems better this morning. I did the enema but only got a little pebble out. I was out there for at least 45 minutes.


ksalvagno said:


> Soapy water enema is all you need.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes you need to do a few enemas to get good results. I mix about a tablespoon of olive oil with 1/2 cup warm water...some do the soap and water..use a syring to stir and draw some up..insert just the tip and begin to gently fill baby up until a little squirts back out. If baby pushes some out with little to no poop..refill. 
Hoping baby feels better soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You were giving an enema for 45 minutes or just out there with the kid?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey @Iluvlilly!, just wondered how thing were going with you goats recently. Is Pixie still recovering?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Hey @Iluvlilly!, just wondered how thing were going with you goats recently. Is Pixie still recovering?


Hey! Thanks for thinking of us
Things are going pretty well, I unfortunately had to sell Pixie a little bit ago. Her quarter ended up falling off and I had too many goats And she was fully recovered. Everybody else is doing really well other wise!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Mastitis is a rough thing to go through. I'm sure you made the right decision for her. And too many goats is a common problem! 😆 Good to hear that everyone else is doing well!


----------

